# Clovelly 12 Friday Oct



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone up for a trip - early if possible

Regards

WOpfish


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm a definite possible. Watch this space.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Guys, went out this morning, launched at 4.45am (I was the only loony on the water today). Birds everywhere......but all they were doing was searching the water. They'd settle for a while, then off they'd go again. No bust ups at all. Heard a few Whales blowing pretty close to the yak and there were at least two turtles flopping around early on. The only thing I found on the sounder were a few scattered bait schools and a HUGE school of Leatheries. I caught 7 on a jig in ten minutes before leaving them alone, was hoping for Kingies  . There were still thousands of blue bottles although the wind direction change should get rid of them by tomorrow as wind seemed to be from the north or north west. Swell was up and the predicted 2.5 metre swell is definately there, but is fairly comfortable. Covered about 10 kms (round trip) down the coast and back chasing the bird activity (but no Kingies under them). At one point one of the turtles surfaced and flapped around and all the gulls pounced on it only to be disappointed :lol: . Launch was easy at the ramp, but when I got back at 7am the high tide was there and I got the yak broached on a wave and ended up being dumped onto the rocks and concrete  . Got some nice big scratches on the bottom of the yak down to the fibreglass and a u beaut scrape up my leg :evil: . In work for 8am for a shower  .

Am still keen for tomorrow though, wife dependant  , hopefully we can find them tomorrow :twisted: :mrgreen:

Cheers.....Nick


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I've got an airport run to do in about half an hour, will pop down to Clovelly on the way and see how things are looking. Hopefully this Noreaster will have cleared out the Bluebottles  and brought the Kingeis back  . Will report back later


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

aaargh.. i'm in melbourne today at the moment and the forecast is 15 degress and hail for tomorrow. although on the upside I cant see any bluebottles here either.

hope you guys get amongst them and hope to join you sometime next week.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

hmmm what to do???
it is the wifes morning to play and i was looking at saturday but conditions look crap for saturday.
better go and make someone a cup of tea


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Hi guys, count me in. Monday and Friday will book end the working week nicely.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Back from the airport run, as Gatesy said I saw one big school being worked by the birds. I think that this is a good sign for tomorrow morning  . They were moving about a bit and were around a km off the island when I spoke to Gatesy, but they moved closer later on. Have just epoxied the scrape on the yak (it was through the fibreglass and into to the plywood  )and have the OK from SWMBO so I'm in  . I'll be there sometime around 4.45am at first light.

Something else I spotted while I was watching all the bird activity was four or five whales on migration, one of which was launching about two thirds of itself out of the water :shock: . Gonna have to be careful :shock:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

bugger, cup of tea didn't work, i having a painter arriving early.
good luck guys, look forward to the report, i may try to head out later in the day.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

aaargh.. I'm reading this post at 5 past midnight... don't think I'm going to be in any shape to be hitting the water at 4am  
Have fun guys and Gatesy leave a few Kingies for me on the next trip


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Flump said:


> I got the yak broached on a wave and ended up being dumped onto the rocks and concrete  . Got some nice big scratches on the bottom of the yak down to the fibreglass and a u beaut scrape up my leg :evil: .


Sorry to hear that Nick. Have done the same myself in quite spectacular fashion. The high tide really distorts the landing point if you are not really familar with it. It just disappears leaving you guessing.

JT


----------

